# Hey there from Chicago....



## feck (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey everyone. After years of thinking Gearslutz was the be-all-end-all music forum (I'm also username Feck there), I finally checked this one out. SO much great info here....I run Stranded On A Planet in Chicago, and I wanted to say hi to everyone. Cheers!

Scott
www.strandedonaplanet.com
www.soundcloud.com/strandedonaplanet
www.facebook.com/strandedonaplanet


----------



## EthanStoller (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome, Scott! Always good to see another Chicagoan join the forum.


----------



## feck (Aug 20, 2013)

EthanStoller @ Tue Aug 20 said:


> Welcome, Scott! Always good to see another Chicagoan join the forum.


Thanks Ethan! :D Chicago is such a great town....


----------



## windshore (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow Cubs Fan. Well, ok, you're probably smarter than that. lol!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Scott,

Welcome here in this special VI's users. As you, I'm a newbie, but rendez-vous in a few years to talk about the good old time of 2013...

F. :D


----------

